
Elon Musk, the Donald Trump of Silicon Valley - paulashbourne
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/05/25/opinion/elon-musk-tesla.html
======
exembly
In case anyone might be out of the loop, this is likely a response to a series
of tweets criticizing the media that Musk made recently.

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/999355619390865408](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/999355619390865408)

He even addressed this style of response directly in one tweet.

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/999357298861486080](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/999357298861486080)

And finally he suggested and then ran a twitter poll on the idea of creating a
media credibility monitoring website.

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/999367582271422464](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/999367582271422464)

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/999374720368689153](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/999374720368689153)

~~~
Rapzid
Musk is not entirely wrong, but things are heated ATM and he's not the best
messenger perhaps at this time.

The NY times article is incredibly focused on pushing a narrative; no mention
of space-x or the purchasing of solar city ahead of CAs recent roof top solar
mandate..

It's an opinion piece, I get that. But serious news organizations can't keep
pulling the opinion card to excuse away posting purposefully inflammatory,
divisive, and dishonest "journalism" if they want to be taken seriously. It's
really sad to me that the NYT would be party to such hit pieces, but this is
2018 I suppose.

P.S. I vouched this thread as I believe HN can have an honest, civil
discussion about both Elon Musk's business shortcomings and the medias
credibility issues.

------
Walkman
It's not an article, it's a rant. Probably not worth the time reading it.

~~~
rad_gruchalski
The article (or rant, if you wish) sounds pretty accurate to me.

~~~
mlindner
No it has no basis in reality. It's a figment of the writer's imagination (and
yours too if you believe it).

------
Overtonwindow
I don’t see that there’s newsworthy in this. It’s an opinionated rant piece,
and severely skewed.

------
johnklos
Wow... Clickbait from The New York Times?

------
jijojv
>He suckers people to fork over cash in exchange for promises he hasn’t kept

I can vouch for that statement.

~~~
mlindner
What promise did he not keep to you?

------
4684499
previous post
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17159962](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17159962)

~~~
gus_massa
From the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

> _Are reposts ok?_

> _If a story has had significant attention in the last year or so, we kill
> reposts as duplicates. If not, a small number of reposts is ok._

It's not very clear, but the other post has only 4 upvotes and 1 comment, so
it doesn't count as "significant attention".

------
bb88
It's an opinion piece, with a clickbaity title.

To be fair, Donald Trump was not a self made man. Elon Musk is.

